# Set of <R,U,D> 3-gen PLLs!



## IAmAPerson (Jul 4, 2015)

So I saw that someone else did a <R,U,L> set of 3-gen PLLs, but I feel like <R,U,D> is much faster (at least for me). So I generated a set of <R,U,D> PLLs! Note that some algorithms have cube rotations and the G Perms contain a lot of Uw moves. Most of these were generated through Cube Explorer, but some were taken from miscellaneous sources on the interwebz.

Sorry, too lazy to put on separate webpage.
Aa - x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
Ab - x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
E - x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
Ua - R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
Ub - R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
H - U R U2' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U2' R'
Z - U2 R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R'
Ja - U R2 U' R2' D R2 U' R2' U R2 U D' R2
Jb - U R2 U D' R2' U R2 U' R2' D R2 U' R2'
T - R2 U' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D
Ra - R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'
Rb - R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U'
F - R D' R U' R D R D' R D R2' U R2 U2' R' U2 R U2'
V - R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2' D R' U' R D2'
Na - U R U2' R U2' R' U2 D R' U R2 D' R D R2' D'
Nb - U' R2' D R D' R2 U R' U2 D R' U2 R U2' R D'
Y - R2' D' R2 U R2' U' R2 D R2' U' R2 U R2' U R2
Ga - R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2' y' R' U R
Gb - R' U' R y R2' Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2'
Gc - R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 y R U' R'
Gd - R U R' y' R2' Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2

I will personally be relearning all of my PLLs to match this set. If I'm missing any, please tell me and I will generate it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 4, 2015)

There are much better RUD algs if you search the forum - especially the G, Ja, V and (if you don't mind a z rotation first) the N cases.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2015)

I wouldn't really say the G perms are <R,U,D>, and the A/E perms have a rotation (so they're really <R,F,B>). <R,U,D> can certainly be useful - and it's actually possible to generate every ZBLL case in <R,U,D> with no more than two D moves.


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like that Y-perm though


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 4, 2015)

V-perm: (R U' R U R') (D R D') (R U' D) (R2' U R2 D' R2). Here's a video of me doing it. Teller West also has a video featuring it, and Ryan Jew has a really cool execution style for the last five moves which looks so damn cool (but alas, there isn't a shareable video).

The inverses of your J-perm alg and Y-perm alg are better imo
J-perm: (R2 U R2' D') (R2 U R2' U' R2 (U' D) R2) U'.
Y-perm: (R2' U' R2 U' R2' U) (R2 D' R2' U R2 U' R2' D R2).


----------



## whauk (Jul 4, 2015)

T-Perm: R U R' U' R2 D R' U' R' U' R U R2 D' R


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 16, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> So I saw that someone else did a <R,U,L> set of 3-gen PLLs, but I feel like <R,U,D> is much faster (at least for me). So I generated a set of <R,U,D> PLLs! Note that some algorithms have cube rotations and the G Perms contain a lot of Uw moves. Most of these were generated through Cube Explorer, but some were taken from miscellaneous sources on the interwebz.
> 
> Sorry, too lazy to put on separate webpage.
> Aa - x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
> ...



not all of them are R U D so here are all of them R U D 

A(a)- R2 D R2 U' R2 U D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U D'
A(b)-R2 D' R2 U R2 U' D R2 U R2 D' R2 U' D
E-R2 U R2 U D R2 U' R2 U R2 U' D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 
U(a)-D R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 D'
U(b)-D R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' D'
H-R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 D R2 U2 R U2 R2 D' 
Z-R U' D R' U' R U2 D' R2 U D' R U R' U2 D R
J(a)-U2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 U D' R2 U'


----------

